# Poppy Is In Labour Yes :)



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Poppy is in labour....contractions started about 1.10pm...little 'pop' sound about 1.30pm and fluid visable.....mucus too!!!! 

I'm soooooo excited


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yes! keep us updated


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

ooooo lucky be next then....soooooo excited...keep us informed, all the way!!


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Poppy is in labour....contractions started about 1.10pm...little 'pop' sound about 1.30pm and fluid visable.....mucus too!!!!
> 
> I'm soooooo excited


was she ok in the morning? any signs? or did it just come all of a sudden??


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh yes! keep us updated


yep i will do


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> was she ok in the morning? any signs? or did it just come all of a sudden??


followed me all morning....was licking her teats....she went all shaky n lay on livingroom rug then her contractions started 
waters broke bout 2.20pm 
no1 on way now!!!!! brb


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww Push Poppy Push.........come On....you Can Do It...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

!st one feet 1st n still not out omg


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

she will do it...dont panik mate....is she pushing?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations - Good luck I hope all goes well for you both x


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck poppy , all mistys kittens are doing well


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> she will do it...dont panik mate....is she pushing?


yep she is pushing....but not having much luck


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

How long has she been pushing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Hope all goes well for poppy 
love
sue


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

your gonna have to help her mate! try and get hold of the kitten! I wish i was there mate, how long she been pushing now??


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kitty no1 is out


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah thank god for that.......what colour?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

awwww she's being a right wee mum now cleaning it all up
it's kinda hard to tell the colour till shes got it cleaned but its dark, with lighter bits


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

awwwwwww well done poppy !


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Still only the one so far....not sure if there is any more or not but she has delivered and ate the placenta so i'll just need to wait and see


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

can you feel anymore mate? press her tummy......


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*how long ago did she have the last kitten? and only gently stroke her belly dont put any pressure on her u may hurt her and see if you feel more babies,
she could go mins or hours in between babies*


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> can you feel anymore mate? press her tummy......


nah dont think i can feel anymore but she doesn't really want to be touched too much


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *how long ago did she have the last kitten? and only gently stroke her belly dont put any pressure on her u may hurt her and see if you feel more babies,
> she could go mins or hours in between babies*


it was about an hour and a half ago since that one was born. She dont really like being touched too much at the mo, i dont think i can feel anymore babies. so looks like just one gorgeous wee kitty for her


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Just keep an eye on her, labour may not be finished.
If labour starts again make sure she isn't pushing without producing a kitten for too long.

She may just be resting!

Anyway congratulations! 

Glad all seems well.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*as the post above said, just keep an eye on her, and well done with the new addition *


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations ! xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

you said to me the other day, that you didnt think there was many...lucky turn next me thinks lol... well done poppy, and well done you!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> you said to me the other day, that you didnt think there was many...lucky turn next me thinks lol... well done poppy, and well done you!


When the vet checked her over at 4 weeks they told me def 2 or maybe 3 so i'm a bit confused


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

shes prob having a rest mate...give her more time...just dont leave her...is she ok with the other kitten?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> shes prob having a rest mate...give her more time...just dont leave her...is she ok with the other kitten?


oh yes shes great with it...its been sucking for over an hour n shes cleaned it a few times too


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> oh yes shes great with it...its been sucking for over an hour n shes cleaned it a few times too


Aww bless her...wev come this far together, so hopefully i will be able to tell you some good news soon...shes due tomorrow, woohoo.....


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Aww lovely news! How common is it for a cat to only have 1 baby? xx


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwwwww bless    piccys soon plzzzzzzzzzz     congratulations xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Aww lovely news! How common is it for a cat to only have 1 baby? xx


thats wat i was thinking???


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

It is very common! but some do only have 1...give it time...

Lucky has been grooming herself so much today...her teats and other places, lol... fingers cross for some news soon...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> It is very common! but some do only have 1...give it time...
> 
> Lucky has been grooming herself so much today...her teats and other places, lol... fingers cross for some news soon...


oh yeh....mayb you will be as spot on as me with dates lol i said all along it would be the 27th...my little ones 3rd birthday too so it's been an eventful day for our household


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> oh yeh....mayb you will be as spot on as me with dates lol i said all along it would be the 27th...my little ones 3rd birthday too so it's been an eventful day for our household


Aww say happy birthday!! I havent gone out for 2 days, just incase she has them lol....il be on pins and needles tomorrow...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Aww say happy birthday!! I havent gone out for 2 days, just incase she has them lol....il be on pins and needles tomorrow...


I've been the same....not over the door incase, it was sooo exciting 
still only the one here, think i'll ask the vets advice if no more by morning as they did tell me there were 2, mayb something has happened to the other


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

yeh maybe mate, if there is another one, hope its ok, can you def not feel another in there? you should be able to feel it as soon as you touch her tummy! I reakon lucks has 4-5, maybe more, she wasnt this big last time and she had 5...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> yeh maybe mate, if there is another one, hope its ok, can you def not feel another in there? you should be able to feel it as soon as you touch her tummy! I reakon lucks has 4-5, maybe more, she wasnt this big last time and she had 5...


i'm so unsure i keep thinking i can feel one then she moves and I cant 
but she has been up n moving about n meowing like she was with that one cant see owt yet though


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> awwwwww bless    piccys soon plzzzzzzzzzz     congratulations xx


I need to work out how to get them on lol 
I have a couple ill post as soon as i can


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

My old cat TiffanyLouise only had 1 in her first litter, 2 in her second


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> i'm so unsure i keep thinking i can feel one then she moves and I cant
> but she has been up n moving about n meowing like she was with that one cant see owt yet though


luckys first litter-she started at 12.30am, and her last was born 1pm in the afternoon...so she may have another one in time...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> My old cat TiffanyLouise only had 1 in her first litter, 2 in her second


yeh....I think Poppy may only be having the one.....time is getting on


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> yeh....I think Poppy may only be having the one.....time is getting on


aww what a shame


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> aww what a shame


Hi 
Any news on Lucky yet? Still only the one for Poppy so I reckon thats it for her, she is a little bit on edge at the mo and quite jumpy whenever someone moves. She has just eaten a bowl of food so nothing wrong with her appetite, shes not come out to use litter tray as yet, I dont know if this is normal??


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hiya...na lucky is asleep on the floor...being a pain in the bum lol...yeh they normally rest for few hours...lucky didnt use the litter tray for a while in her last birth.. Im so excited cause her last 2 pregnancy was with the same black cat, so she had only pure black kittens...but when we moved and she got out, this time we saw her mate with a grey and white...so hopefully we might see some different colour in this litter...


----------

